

7 counterintuitive things we avoided doing to grow 10X in a year - simonebrunozzi
http://adespresso.com/academy/blog/7-counterintuitive-things-we-avoided-doing-to-grow-10x-in-a-year/

======
alfacloud
This is a leadership primer. Fantastic concentrate and proof of high
"Emotional Intelligence". Armando has a clear and passionate vision about what
he is going after. This vision enables him to focus on his strengths
(understanding of the business, factual decision making), and to channel his
emotions to filter the "noise" very effectively.

